# Recommendations Thread



## AndyB

The Game Recommendation thread.​
Just had an idea, here we can post game recommendation. That way it'll stop random threads like "is this game good?"
Take a gander here and see what the likes of TBT plays.



		Code:
	

Name:
Platform:
Pros:
Cons:


----------



## Jake

I'm liking this 

Good idea. Will definitely be using this.


----------



## Slickyrider

Name: Radiata Stories
Platform: PS2
Pros: An enjoyable Action-RPG
Cons: You'll need A Darkstar Ripclaw's guide on GameFAQs to get through this one. You have a choice between the Human and Non-Human side in this game, there are about 120 Human adversaries, and approximately 50 Non-Human allies. Of course, out of the 170 characters you can possibly recruit in this game, only 20 or so are usable.

Name: Rogue Galaxy
Platform: PS2
Pros: Again, an Action-RPG
Cons: It is incredibly long, you could invest as much time into this as you could with a Dragon Quest game.


----------



## AndyB

Try to put at least 1 con you can think of. Not just "none", there's no perfect game folks.


----------



## Jas0n

Name: Trine
Platform: PC
Pros: Awesome side-scrolling puzzle game that I'm awfully addicted to atm. It's got a very unique style.
Cons: Can get slightly annoying with the way mobs spawn and such.


----------



## Fillfall

Name: Epic Mickey
Platform: Wii
Pros: An amazing game with a lot to do. You meet many old disney characters and it brings back memories.
Cons: Kinda hard to understand what to do sometimes. And the guy that helps Mickey all the time is kinda weird and not a disney figure.
Also I thought I could write a little bit more about the game here, if it's okay. If not then I will edit it.
Characters: Mickey Mouse, Gremlin dude that I don't know the name of, Os, Crazy Prof. and Wizard.
Story: You know Mickey Mouse, right? He got into the mirror. He didn't know how. He saw an old wizard and were hiding from him. The wizard had just finished a project. A world where all the forgotten characters lived. The wizard went away and Mickey went in and started drawing. Sadly he lost some thinner on the world and it became a really bad place to live. Mickey ran out of the place and went to bed. Mickey forgot about this and lived his life, but one day a dark creature came out from the mirror, grabbed him and took him to the world for forgotten disney characters.
Rating: 4


----------



## AndyB

Name: Super Meat Boy
Platform: PC/Xbox
Pros: Music is awesome. Gameplay is fun. Characters are adorable and funny. Completing that level that's been making you scream for the past 30 minutes? Priceless.
Cons: Frustrating as all Hell. (needs to be played with a controller, seriously.)


----------



## SamXX

*Name:* Mirrors Edge
*Platform:* PC/PS3/Xbox 360/iPhone
*Pros:* Really "streamlined", very fast, exciting. Beautiful game design (if you like colourful things!) and very original. Since I got this game 2 years ago, I've loved it to death and enjoyed playing through it again and again as well as playing the DLC pack of races. The iPhone version also is really good, unexpected from a mobile game, but it's still very smooth and easy to play!
*Cons:* The story is a bit sucky.


----------



## Marcus

Name: Assassin's Creed II
Platform: PS3/Xbox/PC(?)
Pros: One hell of a game. A million times better than AC I, really gonna keep you hooked for hours of play, lots of things to do, great storyline, nice controls, decent graphics, hell fun.
Cons: Not as good as AC Brotherhood.


----------



## SockHead

Name: Borderlands
Platform: 360/PS3/PC
Pros: Extremely large gun collection, (Like I mean millions of different guns!) Very fun online co-op multiplayer mode where you can play the whole story with your friends, and the cel-shaded styled graphics are very unique to a first person shooter of a game. Gaining levels is also a very fun thing to do, having level requirements for some guns, shields, and grenade mods keep you wanting to level up! 
Cons: The story is not too interesting. While you keep playing because it's fun and expansive, the story is something you probably won't be interested in. Some of the perks you get while leveling up are kind of lame too.


----------



## Psychonaut

Name: Psychonauts
Platform: Xbox/PS2/PC (steam and various other outlets)
Pros: great voicing, dialogue, fun characters, overall a nice game.
Cons: controls can be a bit wonky at times, and it all boils down to a collect-a-thon, but even that's fairly fun. (until you're trying to 100% the levels, obviously optional.)


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Name:Bit.Trip.Beat
Platform: Wii, PC
Pros: Think of it as the lovechild of Guitar Hero and Pong. Great chiptune soundtrack, and challegnign but fair.
Cons: Only 3 levels long.


----------



## Chimera

Earthbound
Platform: SNES
Pros: Lighthearted clever humor, catchy music, psychic powers, interesting enemies.
Cons: Traumatizing end boss, lack of after-game playability.


----------



## Jrrj15

Name: Oblivion (The Elder Scrolls 4)
Platform: Xbox360,PS3,PC
Pros: Fun RPG with plenty of items,quests,and Monsters Rarely gets boring! Do whatever you want you can go do quest lines and ignore the story if you want!
Cons: Can't think of many


----------



## Xerntt

Name: Shadow of the Colossus

Platform: PS2, (being remade for the PS3 also)

Pros: The music in SotC is beautiful, always matching the setting or mood & making each area feel like it should. The world of this game is just as beautiful as the music is, you can tell the designers put a lot of work into making it, & with tons of landscapes & areas to explore if you have the time. But the unique part of this this game is the bosses, there are no other mobs or enemies in this game, just you & 16 giant colossus figures to take take down, all different in their own way. All this combined with an emotional storyline really adds up to be a game that sticks with you in its own special way.

Cons: The camera in SotC can be tricky, & sometimes you'll find yourself having trouble lining your character up center with the screen. And even though you'll have a wonderful time taking in the beautiful areas, the framerates can & most likely will drop very low in some parts of the boss battles, making for a sometimes laggy game.


----------



## [Nook]

Name: Super Mario RPG
Platform: SNES, Virtual Console
Genre: Adventure Turn-Based RPG
Pros: It has very creative characters, enemies, plot, and items. The music is great, very catchy.
Cons: I can't think of any.


----------



## Psychonaut

[Nook] said:


> Name: Super Mario RPG
> Platform: SNES, Virtual Console
> Genre: Adventure Turn-Based RPG
> Pros: It has very creative characters, enemies, plot, and items. The music is great, very catchy.
> Cons: I can't think of any.


 Cons: it's limited/expectable story-wise, there's no real strategy beyond which party members you have in your lineup.
also see: my review of the game

Name: Cat Planet
Platform: PeeCee
Genre: Platforming/Adventure
Pros: a free game with compelling story, characters, and a lush, vivid world for you to explore.  also runs on basically every computer that is able to open this web page.
Cons: short, can be difficult at times
Link: http://cat-pla.net/catplanet.zip


----------



## Fillfall

Name: Little Big Planet 2
Platform: PS3
Pros: Loads of new features and awesome new levels and dlcs.
Cons: Kinda easy and childish storyline


----------



## AndyB

I'm looking to invest alot my time in a new RPG. I've been playing alot of Oblivion lately. I have played Morrowind, FF4 & 5, KOTOR, Mass Effect 1 & 2. I'd prefer them to be on PC or 360.
So, give me your best TBT.


----------



## PaJami

Name: Minecraft
Platform: PC
Pros: Super fun game with endless possibilities. Without a story, the game still manages to put you in the footsteps of the unnamed hero as he tries to survive on the island alone. Once you've gotten used to surviving, the main focus is making the island luxorious. You can build pretty much anyting you want... And it's super satisfying once you find that item you've been hunting or build that sculpture you've been working on.
Cons: At the moment, it's not finished. Not necessarily a con, but it does have a few lag issues and bugs as of now. It can also be kind of frusturating (especially dying with a full inventory) and it more or less leaves you without any instruction on what to do (luckily there's a wiki you can use to figure it all out)


----------



## -Aaron

Name: Little King's Story

Platform: Wii

Pros: It's highly addictive. It's Pikmin meets Rune Factory. You send your troops/villagers in unknown terrain to scout out potential land for the Kingdom, and potential spouses. You do this by defeating several guardians of the different areas. Once you beat a guardian, the land is ready for development. Different areas offer different buildings and social hierarchies. For example, an area of the kingdom is a thriving metropolis, while the other is a mining group. You can then recruit these villagers to be your loyal followers, and they offer different abilities. For example, a farmer can dig holes faster than anyone, a carpenter will build bridges to allow access to new areas of land, children can be sent up trees to get gold and other treasures. Given time, you can even marry your troops, and eventually, will provide an offspring for you to recruit. The death feature in this game is also pretty neat, since if one of your troops die in battle, they will be re-obtainable by cracking pots in a place called "Revival Beach". There is also a chance that they will not return, thus being gone forever. In the event that they DON'T return, your entire kingdom will mourn, and you'll notice that they're all wearing black. This isn't a graphics-heavy game, but I think the art style of this game is unique from other games, which take form in chalk drawings.  

Cons: It can get grind-y at times. More areas means more construction, which in turn means more money needed to construct building in the area. If you're not fond of polygamy and in-breeding, this game is not for you. There are no limits in the marriage system of the game, so you can literally marry different people's spouses, and your own kids, your kids' kids, and so on, and they still produce a child. Granted, this is a minor detail and you'll forget it once you have a big enough kingdom, but you'll notice this early on since you start off with a small number of villagers. Also, the map system could be better.


----------



## Jas0n

Been replaying Dragon Age: Origins before I play Dragon Age 2, and anyone that hasn't played it needs to sooo:

Name: Dragon Age: Origins
Platform: PC
Pros: An amazing strategy RPG that's incredibly polished. Voice acting is perfect and the story is very involving.
Cons: I honestly can't think of any reason why you wouldn't play this game. Only "con" I can think of is that the art style may not be to some people's tastes.


----------



## Psychonaut

name: pokemon black (& white)
platform: ds (dsi, preferred)
pros: it's pokemon, again.  the region only has new ones until post-game, so if you want some fresh faces that's a huge plus.  new items, two new gimmick-ey battle types, and a whole slew of new (crazy powerful) moves.  they changed up a lot from older gens, but it's still pokemon.
cons: it's pokemon, again.  long story can be burdensome if you don't like it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Fire Emblem
Fire Emblem Sacred Stones.

Both are REALLY good Turn-based Stratergy games (think advance wars). It also involves RPG elements. You get given characters which you battle with, you're given certain targets within each stage to beat them (Beat <unit>/Defeat all units, etc). If you loose a character they're lost...FOR GOOD. And if you loose a hero then well, you get a GAME OVER (Or if you loose a certain unit you're supposed to protect)


----------



## Psychonaut

a bit late, but..

the potato sack.
PC
13 games, $40, works out to ~$4 a title, most are decent.  + potatoes.

3 of them are $20 titles, so that's.. quite a bit off of those.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Psychonaut said:


> a bit late, but..
> 
> the potato sack.
> PC
> 13 games, $40, works out to ~$4 a title, most are decent.  + potatoes.
> 
> 3 of them are $20 titles, so that's.. quite a bit off of those.


 
mmmnnn.....

Potatoes...


----------



## Psychonaut

title: Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
platform: PC
http://store.steampowered.com/app/12120/ <-- on sale today, $3.75

pros: an expansive sandbox world to play in, with tons of things to do.  clothes, cars, houses, gang territory, side quest missions for cash, oh yeah, this game has it all.  + plenty of story-side missions to do to keep you unimaginative types (such as myself) busy.  great soundtrack, RPG style stats, awesome controls on PC.  just make sure you tone down the mouse sensitivity.

cons: if you can't run it.
the graphics are kinda sketchy, since the engine chances the texture mapping based on the time of day, so you'll likely get blacker-than black characters at night, which will mess up a lot of the cutscenes, if that bothers you.
the game is old, so graphics aren't high-def, but hopefully your computer can run it on full specs, which will make up for it.  significantly.
LOTS OF CURSING.  so it's a no-no for you younger kids with protective parents, or who just don't want to be exposed to things that are presented in this game.  lots of violence, lots of explicit language/content.  watch yourself.

on the whole, this is the only grand theft auto game i've played and enjoyed, so so much.  i played it on ps2, nutsacks compared to the PC version.  have vice city and GTA 3 (and 1 and 2 if those count, they're in a bundle today for $7.50 for the whole pack), but this one is the best gta game.  hands down.

if you haven't played this game, and are of age/willing to, you are doing yourself a great disservice.

if you don't want to sit through the story, use a save file somewhere online.  easy peasy.


----------



## Himawari

^ That game was so freakin' fun! Anyway... this is going to be long because I'm not good at summing stuff up briefly.

*Name:* Final Fantasy XII
*Platform:* PlayStation 2
*Pros:* The world is huge and quite beautiful. It's very non-linear after the first hour or so. You're free to go do sidequests or continue the main storyline whenever you wish. Although, certain areas are inaccessible until you get to a certain point in the story. The soundtrack is great, and completely orchestral, which suits the Medieval-like setting. Party member attributes are highly customizable; you choose what type of weapon they use and what type of armor they wear. Every type of weapon and piece of armor has its advantages and disadvantages, i.e. axes can deal enormous amounts of damage, but the damage they deal is inconsistent, so if you attack an enemy, you don't know if you're going to do 200 HP of damage or 2,000 HP. When your party members level up, you get to choose what to do with the points you get. The battle system itself is very enjoyable. There are loads, and I mean LOADS, of different spells you can use. I think there are around 6 different categories, instead of the standard white and black magic. Battle is in real-time, thank God, because random encounters were soooo tedious in the previous FF titles. I actually wanted to fight in this game because there weren't random encounters (if you don't know what random encounters are, all you need to know is that it's the most annoying, boring way to fight enemies imaginable). You control all three party members, but only one at a time. You can customize artificial intelligence for your party members using a great system called the gambit system, which I'm won't explain because the game will. Basically, you program how your party members behave when you're not controlling them, so they aren't making stupid decisions. For example, you can make it so that a party member will heal another party member if their HP is less than half. And there are way more gambits than that. The plot doesn't have unnecessary romance and there aren't any cliche dark brooding characters or lolicon girls. Basically, it's more mature. The main plotline is only a sliver of the whole game; there's SO much stuff to do in the game. I can play for over 100 hours and won't be even close to getting 100% completion. And the best part is that I'm not even sick of it yet, even after 100 hours  As a game, it's excellent. I underlined game because the plot comes up a little short.
*Cons:* Vaan, the main character of the game, has as much personality as a rock. He's boring and doesn't even contribute much to the story. He's pretty much along for the ride as the other, more important characters, steer the plot. Penelo is the same story. Plus, her hair bugs me. Her outfit too. In fact, her whole appearance bugs me. There are other characters that are more engaging though, so don't worry. The plot itself is ok, just enough to keep me interested, but nothing enthralling. It's a typical evil empire trying to take over the world so we have to stop them against all odds type of thing. The last con I can think of is Yiazmat, the most ridiculous superboss in existence. It has the most HP of any enemy or boss in the entire series. How much HP, you ask? 50 million HP. Seriously. Beating it in two hours is considered fast for the average gamer. Usually you're going to spend an entire afternoon fighting it, even at high levels. The maximum HP you can do in that game, ever, is 9,999 HP. When its HP is below 50%, its defense raises and the maximum damage for a single blow becomes 6,999 HP, so the only way to get 9,999 HP in is to do a combo. If you manage to do maximum damage every time you hit it, and get a combo resulting in 9,999 HP every time you hit it after 50% HP, you still have to hit it at least 5,000 times; I say at least because I rounded the HP to exactly 50,000,000, when it's actually a little higher than that, 50,110,000ish HP. However, it's an optional boss, so it's not really a con, but I just wanted to complain about it.

Stubborn Final Fantasy fans say it's a bad game because they refuse to accept change. They say the soundtrack is boring because the famous composer for the series, the brilliant Nobuo Uematsu, didn't work on the soundtrack for the game. They went in with a negative attitude. Listen to the final boss music and tell me that's "unmemorable". They say it's boring, but they're actually referring to the plot. Final Fantasy has always been heavily plot-focused in the past, but FF XII deviated from that, and focused more on the actual game. All I can say is give it a chance, and don't go in with any biases. It's one of my favorite Final Fantasy games. It tends to be one of those games people either love or hate. But I encourage you to try it.


----------



## BellGreen

Himawari said:


> ^ That game was so freakin' fun! Anyway... this is going to be long because I'm not good at summing stuff up briefly.
> 
> *Name:* Final Fantasy XII
> *Platform:* PlayStation 2
> *Pros:* The world is huge and quite beautiful. It's very non-linear after the first hour or so. You're free to go do sidequests or continue the main storyline whenever you wish. Although, certain areas are inaccessible until you get to a certain point in the story. The soundtrack is great, and completely orchestral, which suits the Medieval-like setting. Party member attributes are highly customizable; you choose what type of weapon they use and what type of armor they wear. Every type of weapon and piece of armor has its advantages and disadvantages, i.e. axes can deal enormous amounts of damage, but the damage they deal is inconsistent, so if you attack an enemy, you don't know if you're going to do 200 HP of damage or 2,000 HP. When your party members level up, you get to choose what to do with the points you get. The battle system itself is very enjoyable. There are loads, and I mean LOADS, of different spells you can use. I think there are around 6 different categories, instead of the standard white and black magic. Battle is in real-time, thank God, because random encounters were soooo tedious in the previous FF titles. I actually wanted to fight in this game because there weren't random encounters (if you don't know what random encounters are, all you need to know is that it's the most annoying, boring way to fight enemies imaginable). You control all three party members, but only one at a time. You can customize artificial intelligence for your party members using a great system called the gambit system, which I'm won't explain because the game will. Basically, you program how your party members behave when you're not controlling them, so they aren't making stupid decisions. For example, you can make it so that a party member will heal another party member if their HP is less than half. And there are way more gambits than that. The plot doesn't have unnecessary romance and there aren't any cliche dark brooding characters or lolicon girls. Basically, it's more mature. The main plotline is only a sliver of the whole game; there's SO much stuff to do in the game. I can play for over 100 hours and won't be even close to getting 100% completion. And the best part is that I'm not even sick of it yet, even after 100 hours  As a game, it's excellent. I underlined game because the plot comes up a little short.
> *Cons:* Vaan, the main character of the game, has as much personality as a rock. He's boring and doesn't even contribute much to the story. He's pretty much along for the ride as the other, more important characters, steer the plot. Penelo is the same story. Plus, her hair bugs me. Her outfit too. In fact, her whole appearance bugs me. There are other characters that are more engaging though, so don't worry. The plot itself is ok, just enough to keep me interested, but nothing enthralling. It's a typical evil empire trying to take over the world so we have to stop them against all odds type of thing. The last con I can think of is Yiazmat, the most ridiculous superboss in existence. It has the most HP of any enemy or boss in the entire series. How much HP, you ask? 50 million HP. Seriously. Beating it in two hours is considered fast for the average gamer. Usually you're going to spend an entire afternoon fighting it, even at high levels. The maximum HP you can do in that game, ever, is 9,999 HP. When its HP is below 50%, its defense raises and the maximum damage for a single blow becomes 6,999 HP, so the only way to get 9,999 HP in is to do a combo. If you manage to do maximum damage every time you hit it, and get a combo resulting in 9,999 HP every time you hit it after 50% HP, you still have to hit it at least 5,000 times; I say at least because I rounded the HP to exactly 50,000,000, when it's actually a little higher than that, 50,110,000ish HP. However, it's an optional boss, so it's not really a con, but I just wanted to complain about it.
> 
> Stubborn Final Fantasy fans say it's a bad game because they refuse to accept change. They say the soundtrack is boring because the famous composer for the series, the brilliant Nobuo Uematsu, didn't work on the soundtrack for the game. They went in with a negative attitude. Listen to the final boss music and tell me that's "unmemorable". They say it's boring, but they're actually referring to the plot. Final Fantasy has always been heavily plot-focused in the past, but FF XII deviated from that, and focused more on the actual game. All I can say is give it a chance, and don't go in with any biases. It's one of my favorite Final Fantasy games. It tends to be one of those games people either love or hate. But I encourage you to try it.



WOAH. Please don't bump ancient threads! (IDK though, it's a sticky thread.)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Dude, you really gotta stop with telling people not to bump stuff. There is a report button. But that person contributed to the thread, there are certain exceptions for the bumping rules.


I'm recommending Torchlight and Torchlight 2. It was on sale not too long ago on steam, it's also on the XBL Marketplace. It's similar to the Diablo games, and if you preorder Torchlight 2 you get the first Torchlight for free.

Pros: Lots of loot and endless dungeons. The dungeons are randomly generated and you will always get a different one each time you go to a new area. Torchlight 2 has co-op, so you can play with friends if you want to. The classes have different skill paths you can choose from, so you can make your class unique to your style of play.

Cons: The games are pretty new and not a whole lot of people really know about them.


----------



## SockHead

Bumping stickied threads is 100% okay. Why do you think they're stickied in the first place?

Anyway, I'm here so I might as well recommend a game.

*Name:* _Brutal Legend_

*Platform:* Xbox 360 & Playstation 3

*Pros:* If you like the music genre Heavy Metal, you're going to love this game. Even if you aren't familiar with it, you'll learn to love it. The world of Brutal Legend is completely original. You'll find lush yet creepy forests, harsh snowy terrains, wave crashing cliffs, and just about everything else. And could you guess that everything is themed Heavy Metal? You'll find amps in the bushes, statues carved into mountains of rock gods, and everything in between. Creative companions and enemy's are another thing you'll find in Brutal Legend. For example, one of the first companions you'll meet are headbangers. Yeah, _headbangers_. And of course, all they do is attack with they're heads. I mean they're rock hard! (very punny) Oh yeah, did I mention this is an Open World game? Yeah, that's another thing that makes this game awesome. Lots of things you can do, like find collectibles and visit landmarks. It's awesome.

*Cons:* I don't think Brutal Legend knows what kind of game it is. First it starts off as a hack and slash game. But as you progress through the story, it turns into a Real Time Stradegy game. That may not be a con, but if you don't like those types of games, it definitely is one. Also the story is a little lack luster, but it's not terrible bad. It's actually quite good. Just nothing amazing. The final boss is another complaint I have. It's ****ing hard. It took me a good week trying to beat it. Actually, as you progress through the story it just gets harder and harder. Almost impossible. _Almost_. The ending just really isn't worth all the work it takes. Luckily the game's beauty makes up for it.

Yeah so if you're up for a challenge, get this game. I think it's really cheap now. It came out in 2009.


----------



## AnimalCrossingStyles

I'm liking this game atm
You build worlds and fight zombies it sounds childish but it's very addictive!
Name: Minecraft
Platform: Ipad
Pros: Pocket edition is actually very good!
Cons: No pocket edition can match the real PC game


----------



## Juicebox

I am currently addicted to Spore, and I recommend fans of the Sims.
Name: Spore
Platform: PC
Pros: There are a ton of different ways to play the game. Customizing your little creature and getting it to grow is super addictive and fun. It's rewarding when you finally get to civilization, because it's watching your own creations grow up. On top of that, with the customization options, you can make some pretty silly looking creatures.

Cons: Cell stage sucks. The first part of the game is extremely aggravating, and it only gets better once you finally turn into a creature. DNA points can be a little hard to rack up, and your creature is going to do a lot of dying before it goes on to tribe stage. Not only that, but civilization gets boring after awhile, and it is hardly worth it to get to space travel.


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> I am currently addicted to Spore, and I recommend fans of the Sims.
> Name: Spore
> Platform: PC
> Pros: There are a ton of different ways to play the game. Customizing your little creature and getting it to grow is super addictive and fun. It's rewarding when you finally get to civilization, because it's watching your own creations grow up. On top of that, with the customization options, you can make some pretty silly looking creatures.
> 
> Cons: Cell stage sucks. The first part of the game is extremely aggravating, and it only gets better once you finally turn into a creature. DNA points can be a little hard to rack up, and your creature is going to do a lot of dying before it goes on to tribe stage. Not only that, but civilization gets boring after awhile, and it is hardly worth it to get to space travel.



Spore is amazing, even though you described the cons as basically saying "This game sucks". I'd love to see the game as like Spore 2 and they update it.

*Name: *Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
*Platform: *Nintendo 3DS
*Pros: *Seriously better than the other games in the series if you're a fan of customization. You get to plan out your entire farm. The plot isn't much, but it's a Harvest Moon game, you can't expect much.
*Cons: *The first season is horrible, because it's essentially non-stop tutorial. The text in the tutorials moves slowly. The meal time for villagers is long and you can't give gifts during it. The cutscenes for when the plaza shops is way too long and slow.


----------



## oath2order

I have a lot more games to recommend.

*Name: *Harvest Moon DS
*Platform: *Nintendo DS
*Pros: *It's actually a good game for the DS.
*Cons: *The glitches are horrible. It seems like the developers were trying to do too much in one game.

*Name: *Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire
*Platform: *Gameboy Advance
*Pros: *Probably my favorite Pokemon game.
*Cons: *Emerald is probably better than both of these, due to the upgrades in it, but these are still good.

*Name: *Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
*Platform: *Nintendo 64
*Pros: *It takes a dramatic turn away from the other games in the series. It's a nice change.
*Cons: *The time travel system could be annoying if you're used to the other games.

*Name: *Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
*Platform: *Gamecube/Wii
*Pros: *Going along with the dark theme of Majora's Mask, Twilight Princess is also one of my favorites. It's one of the darker games in the series, and I'm not just talking about the lighting. Both, however, are a welcome change.
*Cons: *The darkness, of course, could be annoying for those not used to it. Also the City in the Sky.

*Name: *Paper Mario
*Platform: *Nintendo 64
*Pros: *Everything. This game is the perfect RPG for the system. It definitely stands up to the test of time. The humor in the game is amazing.
*Cons: *This game is perfect.

*Name: *Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
*Platform: *Gamecube
*Pros: *It takes everything from the first game and runs with it. The first game, you were implied to be on a stage. This game, it takes that and expands on it. You literally feel as if you are in a theatre, acting out the plot of this. It's just amazing.
*Cons: *It's a little dialogue-heavy at times.

*Name: *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
*Platform: *Xbox 360/PS3/PC
*Pros: *Great game, the plot is pretty good. Solid gameplay.
*Cons: *It can be laggy the longer you play it, but that's a console problem. The glitches are ridiculous though.


----------



## Aloha

Namehoenix Wright series
PlatformS/3DS(5th game coming Fall)
Pros:Each game has nice storyline.Its a really unique game from the point of view,you'd never think being a lawyer was this fun.Good replay value.
Con:It gets a bit annoying when it comes to the part where you're in court presenting evidence,and hearing testimonies.You have a health bar and for every thing you do wrong,it deducts points from the bar.Once the bar is empty,you lose the case.At some parts in the game,you may be stuck.


----------



## Big Forum User

Name: Elite Beat Agents
Platform: Nintendo DS
Pros: Has a mix of popular songs and ancient songs. Also it is kinda mostly easy.
Cons: It took me 6 MONTHS to pass the final round of level 2, there are only 4 levels, and they cover all the songs


----------



## Myles

Name: Scribblenauts Unlimited
Platform: 3DS/Wii U
Pros: Amazing open world, lets you create virtually anything. Very strategic game. Best Scribblenauts game yet.
Cons: No multiplayer server, which would be nice for group puzzle-solving and exploring.


----------



## Aome

*Name:* Tera: Rising
*Platform:* PC (MMO)
*Pros:* Free to play, awesome combat system, decent character customization, interesting classes/races, controller compatible, 100s of hours of playtime, beautiful graphics, nice armors, super helpful customer support with fairly quick response times. Love this game so much I talked my mom into buying me a years worth of the optional Elite status you can pay monthly for even though I've usually be against monthly subscriptions of any kind.
*Cons:* It's an MMO that has a large player base so global chat is more often then not; horrible. Has some bugs/glitches just like any other game.


----------



## Alienfish

*Name:* Conception II: Children of the Seven Stars
*Platforms:* 3DS and PS Vita
*Pros:*
- Good storyline and interesting characters
- Average difficulties; not that overly hard like i.e Demon Gaze and stuff
- Good designs, not too "common"
- Easy menus/gameplay
- Vita version is region-free
- Alright voice-actors for the English version
- Awesome sense of humor

*Cons:*

- 3DS is not region-free, and we don't have it yet or will get physical I guess unless they changed their mind.
- A bit too much kawaii/school-life/schoolgirls for some perhaps. I love it though.
- Can get a bit repetitive but not a grindfest so both pro and cons for this.


----------



## iamstalecupcakes

Name: Rune Factory 4
Platform: Nintendo 3DS
Pros:
- Interactive NPCs with different dialogues and personalities 
- Storyline full of twists, turns, and bosses that came even be tamed
- Random dialogue that cracks you up
- You can change the background music
- You have the option of dating, getting married, and even having a kid that can fight with you in battles
Cons:
- Graphics aren't too impressive 
- Dialogue only changes each day
- Town events are triggered randomly, which can be bothersome at times


----------



## OmegaRid

*Name:* Mario Golf: World Tour
*Platform:* Nintendo 3DS

*Pros:*

This game bursts with content from online tournament, solo challenges and custom rules for both solo play, local and online multiplayer with friends!
The golf mechanics are pretty well done! You can put some effects on the ball in order to avoid Out of Bound zones and trees.
The learning curve is there and there's a lot to master!
Each time you complete an hole online, you can see the other players doing their strokes and cheer them via icons on the touch screen. The community is great!
The Castle Club has some RPG functions with tips and upgrades for your Mii as you acquire gear while playing!
This game completely destroys Mario Tennis Open with its customization and community (plus tournaments)!
The Season Pass is actually giving new courts but from now, it looks amazing!
The demo gives you an excellent preview of the actual gameplay!
There's a Glossary so you can learn Golf terms!
The 3D is actually useful and well done!
This is a sports game for hardcore gamers!


*Cons:*

Some gears are only available for limited-time as DLC for completing a tournament (even if it's free)...
The Season Pass characters are probably useless due to similar characters abilities in terms of power, precision and control... and the Mii...
The camera is a bit jerky...
There's a lack of innovation on some last "Mario courts" which are the special parks...
The AI is probably a bit cheap...
There's no Single-Card Multiplayer or special modes like Super Mario Tennis for Mario Tennis Open (the best thing from the previous Camelot sports game) or no multiplayer mode for a single console which would've been perfect because it's golf...
You probably need the 3DS XL in order to see the putt grid and the ball properly... Oh and mini-golf from Mario Golf is gone which was perfect for casual golf players...

*Best:*

There's a true sense of accomplishment as you progress and do an Eagle (which is two strokes under Par) or even an Albatross (three strokes under Par)! This is the best thing about this game. You actually feel proud of yourself doing a perfect stroke! Oh and Paratroopa is amazing and funny!

This is my biggest surprise of the year so far. Go buy this game if you love Mario Sports games from the N64 days.

This advice is given from an actual video game reviewer who writes for blogs and knows few people from the industry.


----------



## Alienfish

*Name:* Narcissu 1 & 2
*Platform:* PC/Steam (Free, the soundtrack is extra if you want it though)
*Genre:* Visual Novel

Wow, where to start? This is one of the better games I've played in a long while. While I'm usually into more "geek" kinda of titles for my console, I think this I would recommend to everyone. One of the most touching and beautiful stories I have played through and fantastic music. I won't spoil the story to everyone.. I'm just saying, grab this ASAP.


----------



## unravel

iamstalecupcakes said:


> Name: Rune Factory 4
> Platform: Nintendo 3DS
> Pros:
> - Interactive NPCs with different dialogues and personalities
> - Storyline full of twists, turns, and bosses that came even be tamed
> - Random dialogue that cracks you up
> - You can change the background music
> - You have the option of dating, getting married, and even having a kid that can fight with you in battles
> Cons:
> - Graphics aren't too impressive
> - Dialogue only changes each day
> - Town events are triggered randomly, which can be bothersome at times



I'm going to add another con
I beaten that game in 4 days kinda short for me


----------



## n64king

Does anyone have or know if *Warriors Orochi 3 for WiiU* is any good? I'm not worried about how it looks cause I've seen, just curious if gameplay is any good.


----------



## BerryPop

Name: Super Mario Galaxy
Platform: Wii
Pros: EPIC
Cons: May give REALLY sensitive people motion sickness, not very common

Name: Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
Platform: GameCube/ Wii U
Pros: AWESOME AND BEAUTIFUL
Cons: Kinda easy, best for a first time player


----------



## MC4pros

Name: Where Is My Heart? 
Platform: Windows/Mac/Linux
Pros: 
-Cute graphics/artwork!
-Best puzzle game I've played in a while
-Delightful experience 
-Simple, yet adorable storyline/plot
Cons: 
-A bit short

I love this game so much!! ~<3


----------



## Nage

Can I recommend a free online shooter? :v If not, ignore this post please q____q

Name: S4 League
Platform: PC

Pros: I don't know I like the playstyle+it's a third person shooter and it's similar to gunz / gunz2????
- Big breasts
- Pretty/sexy girl characters LOL
- A lot of weapons to choose from for your playstyle: melee/terrorist/sniping/stealth/rushing/heavy shooting/defending/etc
- Variety of modes(most of them involve killing the enemy nonetheless)
- Flashy and fancy movements and tricks for dodging/mobility

Cons: LOL I HATE THIS GAME BUT I CAN'T STOP.
- Pay for better stats, but you can still win with better skills LOOOOOL omg.
- Most events are for people who pay2win but they've been fixing that lately and have given free players more events with monthly login rotations and the such.
- Hosted in Europe
- No one plays in the North America server LOL
- Servers are unstable(for now, since they recently changed companies)
- Hackers are present but can be kicked out of the room
- Not very newbie-friendly
- Learning curve is exponential...(or really hard to figure out at first??? but I'm like a 4 year veteran so I can't really say much since my memory is bad LOL)
- Bad theatrical videos/gameplay videos(unless you know what's going on)


----------



## Beachland

Someone may have posted this already, but these are my favorite games:

Name: Mass Effect (trilogy)
Platform: PS3, Xbox 360, PC
Pros: Sci-fi space opera with really great characters, beautiful level design/scenery, awesome soundtrack, pretty good replay value (there are some RPG elements so you can choose to be "nice" or "mean" and make different choices throughout the games), personally I really enjoy the combined RPG-shooter gameplay
Cons: The ending of the series sucked and a lot of people didn't like the third game at all (I did), the combat is mostly third-person shooter style so if you hate shooters I wouldn't recommend this


----------



## Trent the Paladin

*Name:* Destiny of Spirits

*Platform:* Playstation Vita

*Pros:* It's a free to play game, possesses a catchy soundtrack, and the spirits have pretty nifty artwork. I've spent at least 40+~ hours with the game and have actually sunk some money into the microtransactions to support the developers. Easy to control and easy to work with, controls are primarily touch screen. If you're a PS+ member, you regularly get 35 orbs of the paid currency a month to spend on limited or advanced summons. 

*Cons:* It has microtransactions which isn't everyone's cup of tea. Depending on how you use it, you could complain pay to win but there's no PVP (that I'm aware of). After level 30, it gets difficult to level up spirits so you will need to sink a lot of time and effort into maxing out certain spirits. Speaking of spirits, there are some that are locked behind the paid currency that you can't(?) unlock through normal gameplay. You have timer cooldowns, so when a Spirit dies you have to wait at least ten minutes for it to revive and reach full health again. It also takes 30 minutes to restore Raid Points, but you can buy to restore them. It's also online only, so you cannot play it without a online connection.


----------



## Riukkuyo

Not too sure if this has been listed, because I didn't really go reading the entire thread..
But here goes nothing!

*Name:*
Tales of the Abyss

*Platform:* 
PS2/3DS

*Pros:*
It's a game with really great character development with great music, funny and lovable characters. Uses grade (reward points you can earn by fighting in game) to unlock bonuses after you beat and start a new game. Good voice acting, really fits the characters. 

*Cons: *
Long game, you must fight enemies if you don't you'll be under leveled and have to spend hours grinding levels, doesn't have dual audio. Not much replay value (unless you want to be a completionist). We weren't given the Japanese opening, just an instrumental one. _*sigh*_. Confusing lore. Its still kind of pricy, 34 dollars for the PS2 and 30 dollars at most for 3DS.

*Depends on you:* 
It has anime cut-scenes. If you like JRPGs. Ever played Tales of Vesperia, Xillia or Symphonia? Then this one is just as good. It starts out kind of slow, so if you hate slow and story like games...yeah don't get it.

*What its about: *
In Tales Of The Abyss, you'll enter the life of Luke fon Fabre, sole heir to a family of aristocrats. He was kidnapped seven years ago, and the shock left him with no memories of his life before. For his own protection since his return, he has been confined to a quiet, boring life within the family's residence, learning little of the world beyond the palace walls. Luke is suddenly thrust into the outside world, caught in the workings of the Order of Lorelei, keepers of the prophecy known as the Score. No longer in the shelter of the palace, Luke must get along in the confusing and often hostile world. He knows nothing about those who might be his friends, or those who already are his enemies.

There's also an anime and manga of this too.


----------



## Hit Girl

*Name:* The World Ends with You

*Platform:* DS

*Pros:* 
-Good length, well written story with an interesting soundtrack. 
-Unique game play 
-Customizable character in terms of the abilities/powers one can use. 
-Battle difficulty that can be adjusted at any time during the game. 
-Lots of replay value. 

*Cons:* 
-Difficult learning curve, as the battling might take some time to adjust to. 
-Hard to come by in physical stores. (There's a mobile version on the Apple store though!)
-Cut scenes aren't full blown cinematics that look like real people, as there is an anime art style. (I guess this might be an issue for some people?)

This game came out about six years ago, but I can still say that I think it's the best DS game of all time with confidence.


----------



## Soni

*Name: Tales of Graces f*

*Platform:* PS3

*Pros:*
-There is a lot postgame content
-I think the gameplay is just one of the best in the series
-It's one of the best JRPGS I have ever played and it is really worth the money
-There are also some ingame costumes that change the appearance of your characters.
-Additionally you can skip cutscenes.
-The skits that appear in the game are also a lot of fun =)

*Cons:* The story resolves too much about friendship and the graphic isn't the best for a PS3 game.


----------



## Lemon Loaf

Jas0n said:


> Been replaying Dragon Age: Origins before I play Dragon Age 2, and anyone that hasn't played it needs to sooo:
> 
> Name: Dragon Age: Origins
> Platform: PC
> Pros: An amazing strategy RPG that's incredibly polished. Voice acting is perfect and the story is very involving.
> Cons: I honestly can't think of any reason why you wouldn't play this game. Only "con" I can think of is that the art style may not be to some people's tastes.



Oh god second this. Just picked it up again over the weekend in anticipation of getting Inquisition once I recover from spending all of my income on Christmas presents. It's still awesome. 

Just to add a bit: Highest difficulty is actually difficult and a fun challenge, deep sub-class options, intricate companion interactions, decisions that don't always feel black and white morally, and Dwarves. 
I haven't played DA:2 yet but please come back here and recommend it if it's any good. I've only heard bad things about it.

Edit: Oh wow, didn't realize how old this post was. My bad on the whole "come back and tell me" bit.


----------



## MysticDarkz

Name: The Last of Us
Platform: PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4
Pros: Great gameplay, amazing story, great graphics
Cons: None


----------



## Silversea

*Name: Kingdom Hearts 2 (and 2.5 Remix)*
Platform: Playstation 2 (Playstation 3)

Pros:  -Rather deep storyline is quite intriguing if you have time to listen to it. More interesting if you have played other games so you can link up plot events.
         -Eye candy at every turn. More incentive to bash monsters.
         -Ok, it is just fun to fly around and smack monsters.
         -The stats and battle system can be as simple or as complex as you want it to be.
         -Varied gameplay, rarely boring or tedious unless you feel like grinding.

Cons: -Certain events are difficult for first-time players even on easy.
         -Some bosses are not terribly intuitive.
         -The above two are true especially with bosses where you get them to 1 life and have to do this special event. Good luck if you don't know what to do.
         -Dialogue and cutscenes can be long, though can be skipped. However, prepare to have no idea what is going on if you do.
         -Be prepared to die randomly every now and then due to precise timing on certain enemy attacks.
         (2.5 remix only Cons below)
        -Limit Drives are a pain in the backside to level up. Only way to get mandatory abilities like dodge roll as well...
        -The new 2.5 mandatory boss is an absolute pain, and harder than the final boss...


----------



## aliscka

*Name:*
Rune Factory 4 ("Harvest Moon with a sword" is what it's been called)

*Platform:*
3DS

*Pros:*
-You will never run out of things to do, I promise. Besides the farming and dating sim, it is also a fantasy RPG. It has _three_ story arcs. And even when you beat the game, you still have tons of sidequests and dungeons to complete.
-The characters are all really cute! You end up growing super attached to them. I found it really hard to decide between all the bachelors because I just loved them all so much!
-As far as bachelors/bachelorettes go, there's one of every type... meaning, there's a tsundere, a loli/shota, a rambunctious type, a moe type, etc.. There's 6 of both.
-At the end of the game, there's a feature where you can change your character to the other sex (meaning you can basically achieve homosexual relationships ) You can also change your character's appearance to the other characters in the game. It's pretty dang neat.
-There are tons of random events to keep things around town lively! And they're all pretty fun.

*Cons:*
-Depending on what you like, the story mode may get too long for you. Luckily, there's no urgency in doing these things, and you can get married and farm and ignore story mode; however, you need to beat the second story arc in order to unlock the final bachelor, Leon. You also won't get Venti back permanently until you defeat the final arc.
-So... many... things... to... level... up... it's almost endless. And kind of ridiculous. The level cap is also 50,000 I believe so if you're a completist... well haha gl hf.


----------



## desy

Hit Girl said:


> *Name:* The World Ends with You
> 
> *Platform:* DS
> 
> *Pros:*
> -Good length, well written story with an interesting soundtrack.
> -Unique game play
> -Customizable character in terms of the abilities/powers one can use.
> -Battle difficulty that can be adjusted at any time during the game.
> -Lots of replay value.
> 
> *Cons:*
> -Difficult learning curve, as the battling might take some time to adjust to.
> -Hard to come by in physical stores. (There's a mobile version on the Apple store though!)
> -Cut scenes aren't full blown cinematics that look like real people, as there is an anime art style. (I guess this might be an issue for some people?)
> 
> This game came out about six years ago, but I can still say that I think it's the best DS game of all time with confidence.



I came into this thread to recommend this game, then saw your post. I second this. Best DS game out there, probably one of my favourites on any platform. I prefer the DS version (I'll be honest, I played it on a flashcard because it's hard to come by, still need to order a physical copy for myself) to the iPhone version for sure. To add to the tonnes of replay value: not only do you pick up on story elements and realize what parts are being foreshadowed, but there's also additional things that can be unlocked and cutscenes you can experience your second time through. Absolutely wonderful, and I would highly recommend it to anyone who can get their hands on it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

So I'm considering buying either Fantasy Life or Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate for my 3DS. To me, Monster Hunter looks like a commitment in comparison to Fantasy Life where it looks like I can just play casually. I tried a little bit of MH3 on the Wii U, but couldn't really get that into it due to having to squint at the text constantly and wandering around not knowing where to go. Thoughts?


----------



## infinikitten

Soni said:


> *Name: Tales of Graces f*
> 
> *Platform:* PS3
> 
> *Pros:*
> -There is a lot postgame content
> -I think the gameplay is just one of the best in the series
> -It's one of the best JRPGS I have ever played and it is really worth the money
> -There are also some ingame costumes that change the appearance of your characters.
> -Additionally you can skip cutscenes.
> -The skits that appear in the game are also a lot of fun =)
> 
> *Cons:* The story resolves too much about friendship and the graphic isn't the best for a PS3 game.



You can never have too much friendship ;D Totally playing this.


----------



## lars708

Name: Mario Kart 8
Platform: Nintendo Wii U
Pros: 
- Lots of variety between tracks and characters
- A lot of content
- Fun for the whole family
- Stunning gaphics
- Great replay value
- Cheap add-on packs with new tracks, vechiles and characters
- Online play
Cons:
- The online server can suddenly disconnect you even when you connection is fine
- No special battle stages are used, (The stages are just tweaked race tracks which are suitable for battle) it still is a lot of fun though! More than any other Mario Kart in my opinion.


----------



## Serk102

Name: Harry Potter Monopoly
Platform: 9 3/4
Pros: Lebron James, Lionel Messi, Peyton Manning
Cons: Phishing, Ponzi Scemes, Rackateering


----------



## Bosca

Name: Deadly Premonition.
Platform: Xbox 360, PS3 and PC.
Pros: An interesting mystery murder game that has a great world with lots of funny quirky characters, it has a great OST, and you will get emotionally invested by the end.  
Cons: Horrible graphics, not the greatest of gameplays and has a few minor bugs.

This game is an oddity, I dislike the game parts, but I kept playing because I wanted to find out the truth.


----------



## Alienfish

Samurai Warriors 4

PSVita/PS3/PS4

I can't recommend this one enough.. Ever since I saw Tina playing it I've been wanting it so much. And I was not disappointed at all  If you like hack n slash, Japan, history or are just in for a damn good game, get it.


----------



## JessSux

Name: Story of Seasons
Platform: 3DS
Pros: A new Harvest Moon game!! Similar pace to Animal Crossing, which is nice. Likeable characters, fishing, farming, bug catching, marriage, etc. If you've played and liked any of the other Harvest Moon games you'll love Story of Seasons!


----------



## MaryOldacre

Name: Golden Sun
Platform: Gameboy Advance/SP/Lite
Pros: The story is wonderful, summons are beautiful, and the sidequests are fun without being too tedious. The bosses are hard (especially the hidden optional boss, OMG) but not too hard if you have a properly leveled and equipped team. One funny thing is that you can do two dungeons out of order, because other wise you'd have to go through dungeon 1, fight the boss, up to dungeon 2, fight through that, beat the boss, get a special item, back to Boss 1, heal him, and then proceed. I always do it Dungeon 2 with lots of leveling with high-level monsters, then down to Dungeon 1 (with bonus final party character I picked up, making it a little easier!), fight the boss, heal him, and move on from there, making less back and forth. The colors are vivid, and the story is rich and deep.
Cons: None. Just kidding, haha. It's an old game, and the sprite animation is a little blocky, but sometimes I need a guide to find the Djinn I need (important for the sequel!!) even though I've played it at least four times.

Name: Golden Sun: The Lost Age
Platform: Gameboy Advance/SP/Lite
Pros: You play as the "enemy" in this game, meeting up with the first party about 2/3 of the way through the game. There are bonus items you get if you can transfer data from the first game if you did certain optional sidequests along the way. This game introduces cross-elemental summons, but you have to go looking for them! The hardest boss in the series, Dullahan, is hidden deep in a temple, and he is soooo hard unless you're properly leveled, and even then, it took me a good TWO HOURS to fight him! But the Iris summon is so worth it! Massive damage and full party heal/revive! The banter is funny in this one two, and you get sweet little old man Kraden and my poor, confused baby, Peirs. So much more worldbuilding. Puzzles are harder, but much mroe rewarding.Also, you get Briggs the cranky pirate, his wife who is wonderful and also made of sass, his grandma, Obaba, who is an ancient blacksmith, and his little son Eoleo, who is a baby, and the cutest.
Cons: Dullahan took me TWO WHOLE HOURS to fight. Also, if you missed more than one Djinn of any element in the first game, you're in trouble, because you can't unlock the temple he's in. You need ALL 72 (18 per element, 9 per character) to open it, and the second game only gives you one make-up freebie if you skipped any. Also, SO MUCH BACK AND FORTH travelling. It would be okay towards the end, but until you get the wings for your ship, sailing is SOOOO slow. All of these are worth it though. 

Name: Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
Platform: Nintendo DS
Pros: Closure for long-time fans who wondered how things went. It's beautifully animated, and you get to meet the children of most of the previous games' parties. You also get to see Eoleo again, but instead of being a baby, he's a pirate like his dad, and a 30-something helping these 17-20 year olds travel the world because none of them have a ship, and he has some avenging to do anyway. The puzzles are much easier for the most part. They also introduced weapon proficiency. The more you use a weapon with its melee attack, the better you get with it, and the more often you can do special attacks. The color schemes are beautiful, summons are reanimated and gorgeous, and there are still the sidequests you've come to know and love.
Cons:THIS SEQUEL TOOK TEN YEARS. Also, for a long time player, the drastically reduced difficulty is a little disappointing, but it's still worth it. Also ends on a cliffhanger, and it looks like they're not making a new one, given that there's been no news.


----------

